# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Skyroot Aerospace Private Limited, aerospace, Hyderabad, India

## Airicist2

skyroot.in

youtube.com/channel/UC99wve8HpQqaSTNs1Tm6r7Q

facebook.com/skyrootaerospace

twitter.com/skyroota

linkedin.com/company/skyroot-aerospace

instagram.com/skyrootaerospace

Skyroot Aerospace on Wikipedia

Co-founder, CEO and CTO - Pawan Kumar Chandana

Co-founder and COO - Naga Bharath Daka

Products and projects:

Vikram, series of modular expendable small lift space launch vehicles

----------

